# Blu-ray Videos of Classical Concerts



## RobertKC

I've recently been enjoying Blu-ray videos of classical concerts. I've found that Blu-ray video is as close as I can achieve in my home to the symphony hall experience.

I'd like for this thread to focus on TC members' recommendations for Blu-ray videos of classical music based on the following criteria:


Top quality video and audio, which probably means a relatively recent recording that was captured in hi-res. (Garbage-in / garbage-out - an old recording won't be transformed just because it's delivered on a Blu-ray disc.)
An overall enjoyable experience for the viewer/listener, which means excellent audio/video and an engaging performance - without getting into a debate about what is the "definitive" performance of a composition in the history of recorded music.

Please share your suggestions.


----------



## RobertKC

I discovered this first box set based on a recommendation from bigshot.

Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos Danish NSO

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1-9
Joaquín Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Hector Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14
Richard Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), Op. 64, TrV 233​









Audio options:


PCM Stereo
DTS-HD MA 5.0

Video: 1080p

IMO, excellent. Well worthwhile. In my hi-fi system, the bass was heavy - I dialed back the subs a bit. (This is a 5.0 vs. 5.1 Blu-ray.) I find it interesting that in "Joaquín Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez", Pepe Romero's guitar was not mixed into the center channel. Nonetheless, the audio quality is excellent.


----------



## RobertKC

I'm still working my way through:

Jean Sibelius: Complete Symphonies










Audio options:

•	PCM Stereo
•	DTS-HD MA 5.1

Video: 1080i

IMO, excellent.


----------



## RobertKC

I'm still working my way through:

Schumann Symphonies










Audio options:

•	PCM Stereo
•	DTS-HD MA 5.1

Video: 1080i

IMO, excellent. Well worthwhile.


----------



## RobertKC

I'm still working my way through:

Johannes Brahms: The Complete Symphonies










Audio options:

•	PCM Stereo
•	DTS-HD MA 5.1

Video: 1080i

IMO, excellent. Well worthwhile.


----------



## bigshot

RobertKC said:


> I'm still working my way through:
> 
> Jean Sibelius: Complete Symphonies


I've had terrible luck with Sibelius sets. Most of them are awful. I love Kajanus and the Bis Lahti set was good, but that's about it. Can you describe this one? I have it on my wish list, but I'm gun shy after being stuck by SACD sets and numerous CD sets. Not a big fan of Brahms symphonies either. Love the concertos but I just can't connect with the symphonies.


----------



## RobertKC

Following are my quick comments about the "Jean Sibelius: Complete Symphonies" conducted by Lintu. (These comments are based on the Blu-ray version, not the DVD version.)










Performance:

I am not a music scholar, and am not equipped to critique performances. I'll just say that I'm enjoying these performances very much. (This afternoon I watched/listened to Sibelius Symphony 5. I've not yet watched 6 and 7.)

My other recordings of Sibelius symphonies are older CDs. I don't own any of the other modern hi-res Sibelius recordings to compare. (See below for two sets that I considered.)

Visual Presentation & Video Quality:

I enjoy the high-definition (1080) video. Regarding the overall visual experience of these recordings: I'm not crazy about the white floors of the stage. IMO this is not the most beautiful symphony hall. (I'm spoiled - my local symphony hall has beautiful wood floors and paneling.) I think the conductor is interesting to watch. Overall, I find the visual presentation enjoyable.

Audio:

Excellent. The multi-channel presentation doesn't call attention to itself. (Unlike some classical surround-sound recordings, there is significant center channel content.)

The Blu-ray's stereo track also has excellent audio quality.

Deliverables & Packaging:

I would describe the box set that I bought as a semi-premium box set. (Not as large or elaborate as the limited-edition box set for the Solti Ring cycle.) Box measures 3" H x 8" W x 5.75" D. I imagine that this will be sold at some point with different (more economical) packaging options.

Hard cover book with color pics: 87 pages
Three Blu-ray discs (each in its own full-size Blu-ray case)
453 minutes (7 symphonies including introductions)
60 minute documentary
8 x 10 minutes short films​180 page ArtHaus Musik catalog​
I haven't watched any of the documentaries yet.

If you like minimal packaging, this isn't for you. If you like deluxe box sets, you might like this one.

Value:

I paid $69.30 US on Amazon (free shipping), and am satisfied with the value.

Alternatives Considered:

I considered this Blu-ray video collection:










https://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Sym...-catcorr&keywords=sibelius+symphonies+blu-ray

And, this SACD / Pure Audio Blu-ray (i.e., no video) collection:










https://www.amazon.com/Jean-Sibeliu...pID=61pl2MoXkQL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Hi-Fi Systems Used for Assessment of Recordings:

I usually watch/listen to surround-sound Blu-ray concert videos on my basement system: Front, center, and left speakers are Klipsch RF-7 II. A single rear speaker is a Klipsch RF-7. Subwoofers: SVS SB16-Ultra, Klipsch R-115SW. (These four large tower speakers plus two subwoofers collectively provide plenty of "acoustical power" in this average size listening room. (I sit approximately 10 feet from the speakers.) They can deliver the full dynamic impact of large scale orchestral music and opera. Collectively, they total four 1 ¾" titanium compression drivers mated to Tractrix horns, eight 10" woofers, one 15" powered subwoofer, and one 16" powered subwoofer.) Source: Oppo UDP-205. I use a variety of vintage tube amps. (Hi-fi tip: Klipsch speakers and tube amps go together like peanut butter and jelly.) 50" plasma HDTV.

I also listened to this Blu-ray's stereo mix on two of my 2.1 channel systems.


TV room: Klipsch Palladium P-37F speakers. Subwoofer: Klipsch P-312W. The source is an Oppo BDP-105. I use a variety of vintage tube amps. 50" plasma HDTV.
Living room: Stereo speakers are Snell Type CV. Subwoofer: Klipsch P-312W. The source is an Oppo BDP-95. I use a variety of vintage tube amps. 

Conclusion

I started this thread because I think that Blu-ray videos represent an interesting way to enjoy classical music - i.e., the high-definition video and audio provide a simulacrum of the live performance. I'm interested in finding more Blu-ray audio/video classical recordings.

People are different. Some like to close their eyes and focus on the music. Some like to read the score while listening. Some read about the composer and composition while listening. Some people enjoy seeing the conductor and performers. (This might be particularly valuable for someone who can't conveniently attend live performances.) And, perhaps a newbie would find Blu-ray videos an appealing first exposure to classical music (again, particularly if someone doesn't have convenient access to live performances).


----------



## RobertKC

Does anyone have recommendations for other Blu-ray videos of classical concerts?

I saw the following Blu-ray video box set of Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 4-9, but Amazon appears to be sold out of the Blu-ray. (Apparently Amazon has the DVD in stock - which I'm not interested in.) A few sellers are asking inflated prices for the Blu-ray - which I won't pay.


----------



## Pugg

> Please share your suggestions.


May I ask what your preference composer / style would be.


----------



## RobertKC

I mostly like music from the Romantic period, and Classical period. I'm always looking for new music to enjoy. (I typically use youtube or Spotify Premium to explore music that is new to me, and then buy "hi-res" recordings of music that I like.)

As I said above, I'd like for this thread to focus on TC members' recommendations for Blu-ray (and Ultra HD Blu-ray) *videos *of classical music based on the following criteria:


Top quality video and audio, which probably means a relatively recent recording that was captured in hi-res. 
An overall enjoyable experience for the viewer/listener, which means excellent audio/video and an engaging performance. (It doesn't have to be the "definitive" performance of a composition in the history of recorded music.)

In other words, enjoyable "high-resolution" video recordings of classical music that come as close as possible to putting the viewer into the concert hall. The recordings could be "box set" collections of multiple works (which often represent a good value), or recordings of individual works.

Bottom line, I enjoy the recordings listed above so much that I'm on a quest to find more.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Triplets

RobertKC said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for other Blu-ray videos of classical concerts?
> 
> I saw the following Blu-ray video box set of Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 4-9, but Amazon appears to be sold out of the Blu-ray. (Apparently Amazon has the DVD in stock - which I'm not interested in.) A few sellers are asking inflated prices for the Blu-ray - which I won't pay.


Thomas Dausgaard and the Danish National Radio So did a "$ Symphony" disc that was also very easy on the wallet. Brahms1,Sibelius5, Nielsen3, and Dvorak New World.
There are a couple of Andriss Nelsons discs from the Lucerne Festival worth checking out. One has Scherazade and the Beethoven Emperor, and other has Shostakovich Eight.
And also from the Lucerne Festival Claudio Abbado did all the Mahler Symphonies (save 8&10). The recording of 1 also has the Prokofiev Third PC with Yuja Wang.
the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam has released a Mahler series of Blu Rays, including 8 &10, with a different conductor in each work.
Daniel Barenboim and the Staakapelle Berlin released the 5 Beethoven PCs on Blu Ray. It's a bit distracting because DB seats like a pig, so close your eyes.
I just got a Blu Ray of American Pianist Kit Armstrong playing the Bach Golberg Variaiti9ons and other theme and variation works by Byrd, Blow, and Sweelnick. I didn't particularly care for the main item, as his Goldbergs were a bit on the pokey side for me, but the other pieces were fascinating


----------



## bigshot

Here are three of my favorites...

Mozart's last 8 piano concertos: Barenboim / Berlin http://amzn.to/2FdZU20
Karajan Mozart violin concerto, Dvorak 9th with Menuhin and Clouzot http://amzn.to/2EOuiCu
Romeo & Juliet Prokofiev, Royal Ballet http://amzn.to/2EFGiXG

I have lots of suggestions for opera if you are interested in that. I find opera is where blu-ray really serves a great purpose.


----------



## Pugg

If you like Mozart and opera, this is a must have:


----------



## bigshot

Opera on blu-ray is better than opera in the opera house sometimes!


----------



## RobertKC

Triplets, bigshot, Pugg: Thanks for the recommendations. This is helpful - today I found more Blu-ray concert videos on Amazon than ever before.

I already own the following Mahler Blu-ray videos. I'm not a big Mahler fan - perhaps I need to watch them again - maybe Mahler will grow on me. As I recall, the audio and video are excellent.

Mahler 9










https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004DIPKZK/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Mahler 6










https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003X859FM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I've ordered the following box set, which appears to be a great value ($53.89, free shipping). (Unfortunately disc 3 - Symphonies 5 & 6 - are stereo vs. multi-channel). This includes Yuga Wang performing Prokofiev Piano Concerto 3. (I have a DVD of Wang performing Mendelssohn Piano Concerto 1. I like watching her play … and, of course, listening also ...)










https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004P96WJ0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=A2TLEAEUHMVXH9&psc=1

I decided to buy the Mozart piano concertos, even though they're not state-of-the-art audio/video. The performances are from the late 1980s, and were recorded on 35mm film. Stereo audio, not surround-sound. (Good price from seller in France - $38.94 with free shipping.)










https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007LKMC6W/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A23JLCBJJKE7AL&psc=1

I've also added this to my Amazon order:










https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C25DIQY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A7IA6AV4KH4FA&psc=1


----------



## RobertKC

bigshot: I own the Prokofiev “Romeo & Juliet” Blu-ray you listed. As I recall it’s excellent. 

Pugg: I had the “Cosi Fan Tutte” Blu-ray in my “Saved for Later” section of Amazon, and decided to go ahead and buy it. I’m not a big fan of Mozart opera, however I’ll see “Cosi Fan Tutte” live next season as part of my season subscription to my local opera company, so this recording will help me learn the opera.

Regarding Blu-ray (and Ultra HD Blu-ray) of opera, and ballet, perhaps we should have separate threads for each? I have a number of Blu-rays of opera and ballet, and am always looking for more. Your thoughts?


----------



## bigshot

I don't see any difference between classical and opera and ballet


----------



## RobertKC

Please recommend Blu-ray (and Ultra HD Blu-ray) videos of opera and ballet that feature excellent video and audio quality.


----------



## bigshot

Wagner: Ring of the Nibelung - Mehta / Valencia http://amzn.to/2Hz13SD (highlights http://amzn.to/2EJoECj )
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - Karajan / VPO Schwarzkopf http://amzn.to/2GzVUbp
Mozart: Don Giovanni - Maazel Raimondi Dir. Losey http://amzn.to/2CC55FV
Verdi: La Traviata - Royal Opera Fleming http://amzn.to/2sFLkO6
Bizet: Carmen - Domingo http://amzn.to/2ookapB

The Royal Ballet and Royal Opera boxes are great bargains for excellent stagings on the whole
http://amzn.to/2ETXojD
http://amzn.to/2EY0gw3


----------



## Pugg

bigshot said:


> Wagner: Ring of the Nibelung - Mehta / Valencia http://amzn.to/2Hz13SD (highlights http://amzn.to/2EJoECj )
> Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - Karajan / VPO Schwarzkopf http://amzn.to/2GzVUbp
> Mozart: Don Giovanni - Maazel Raimondi Dir. Losey http://amzn.to/2CC55FV
> Verdi: La Traviata - Royal Opera Fleming http://amzn.to/2sFLkO6
> Bizet: Carmen - Domingo http://amzn.to/2ookapB
> 
> The Royal Ballet and Royal Opera boxes are great bargains for excellent stagings on the whole
> http://amzn.to/2ETXojD
> http://amzn.to/2EY0gw3


As good as they are bigshot, they do not fit in opening post, must be new recordings.


----------



## bigshot

Doesn't matter.


----------



## RobertKC

I welcome and appreciate all recommendations. With that said, I'd like for this thread to _primarily _focus on recordings with the best possible audio (hi-res multi-channel) and video quality (1080 or UHD), which IME means a modern high-definition recording, vs. an older recording being delivered on a Blu-ray disk. However - I sometimes make exceptions. For example, I enjoy the Blu-ray of "La Bayadere" by Rudolf Nureyev, even though it is an older (1994) recording that has stereo sound (not surround-sound), and the audio and video aren't quite state-of-the art. Similarly, I enjoy Benoit Jacquot's film adaptation of "Tosca" that was recorded on 35mm film (1992), and is currently available on 4kUHD and Blu-ray. (I hope that Zeffirelli's film adaptation (1983) of "La Traviata" starring Stratas and Domingo is remastered and delivered on Blu-ray.)

Back on topic regarding modern Blu-ray concert videos, yesterday I ordered from ArkivMusic the "Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 4-9" Blu-ray box set that I mentioned above. Plus, another Blu-ray titled: "Madrid Recital / Rattle, Achucarro". I'll post my impressions after I've viewed them.


----------



## bigshot

All of the ones I mentioned have fantastic image and sound.


----------



## Pugg

bigshot said:


> Doesn't matter.


For me it doesn't no.


bigshot said:


> All of the ones I mentioned have fantastic image and sound.


I agree on this completely .


----------



## bigshot

Pugg said:


> For me it doesn't no.


That's a shame. Sorry for letting you down like that.


----------



## jegreenwood

"New York City Ballet in Paris." Good video, good enough sound, good ballets, and one of the very few commercial releases featuring the current principal dancers.

https://www.amazon.com/New-York-Cit...-1&keywords=new+york+city+ballet+in+paris+dvd


----------



## Pugg

RobertKC said:


> I've recently been enjoying Blu-ray videos of classical concerts. I've found that Blu-ray video is as close as I can achieve in my home to the symphony hall experience.
> 
> I'd like for this thread to focus on TC members' recommendations for Blu-ray videos of classical music based on the following criteria:
> 
> 
> Top quality video and audio, which probably means a relatively recent recording that was captured in hi-res. (Garbage-in / garbage-out - an old recording won't be transformed just because it's delivered on a Blu-ray disc.)
> An overall enjoyable experience for the viewer/listener, which means excellent audio/video and an engaging performance - without getting into a debate about what is the "definitive" performance of a composition in the history of recorded music.
> 
> Please share your suggestions.


It was in the back of my mind and suddenly I knew the thread, perhaps this helps also , take a special look at Luukas's post's

Quadraphonic/4-Channel Classical Recordings


----------



## RobertKC

RobertKC said:


> I saw the following Blu-ray video box set of Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 4-9, but Amazon appears to be sold out of the Blu-ray. (Apparently Amazon has the DVD in stock - which I'm not interested in.) A few sellers are asking inflated prices for the Blu-ray - which I won't pay.


I've watched/listened to this "Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 4-9" Blu-ray box set. Excellent audio quality (DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1). The video quality was good, with some minor occasional video "noise" in dark areas of the screen.

Not my favorite of the Blu-ray box sets that I've bought, or the best value. Nonetheless I enjoyed this series of concerts on Blu-ray, and I think it was worth the $99.99 US I paid. (I had to wait about 2 months for this box set to be in stock at Amazon.)


----------



## RobertKC

Today I received this Blu-ray video of Khatia Buniatishvili performing:

Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1​









I particularly enjoyed the Liszt. Excellent audio quality (Dolby Digital 5.1 | Dolby Atmos compatible Dolby True HD 7.1) and HD video. Good value on Amazon: $15.33, free shipping.

After watching Khatia, I was inspired to pull the following DVD from my shelf. I love Yuga Wang's performance of Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No. 1, particularly the Andante. Excellent audio (Dolby Digital 5.1 | DTS 5.1). When played on my Oppo UDP-205, the video quality of this DVD looks as good as Blu-ray.










For some reason I then felt inspired to pull the following Blu-ray from my shelf of Anna Netbrebko in La Boheme:










And this excellent Blu-ray of Anna and Elina Garanca (particularly Elina singing "Mon coeur s'ouvre à ta voix"):










These videos got me thinking … I hope that Joyce DiDonato releases a Blu-ray that includes this performance: 




And I'd buy any Blu-ray video that Tatyana Ryzhkova releases …


----------



## HelpMeUnderstand

What a marvellous post.


----------



## RobertKC

*Tchaikovsky - The Complete Symphonies*

Perhaps of interest to those who like modern recordings of classical concerts delivered via Blu-ray audio/video discs, I've started watching/listening to this box set titled "Tchaikovsky, The Complete Symphonies".

Thus far I've only viewed Symphony 1, and I find it very enjoyable, with excellent video quality, and excellent surround-sound hi-res audio (DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1).

2017 and 2018 live performances by the Paris Opera Orchestra, conducted by Philippe Jordan.

As I've said before, Blu-ray audio/video, and Ultra HD Blu-ray, are my favorite ways to enjoy classical recordings, and I think these box sets are a good value. I'm looking forward to watching the other performances during the weeks ahead.


----------



## bigshot

Is that straightforward Tchaikovsky or Technicolor Tchaikovsky?


----------



## RobertKC

bigshot said:


> Is that straightforward Tchaikovsky or Technicolor Tchaikovsky?


Sorry, bigshot, I don't know how to answer that. I can tell you that I'm currently working my way through the Tchaikovsky symphonies, and I'm enjoying this Blu-ray box set very much.

P.S. I don't find any excerpts on youtube, but when I googled "Philippe Jordan Tchaikovsky Symphonies", I found this review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2019/May/Tchaikovsky_sys_109379.html

And this brief video promo:


----------



## Rogerx

Ww do have a thread for new ans upcoming releases.

New Releases.......................
Same in the opera forum.


----------



## RobertKC

Rogerx said:


> Ww do have a thread for new ans upcoming releases.
> 
> New Releases.......................
> Same in the opera forum.


Sorry - I don't understand your point. This thread specifically deals with Blu-ray audio/video recordings, vs. CD and other audio-only formats.


----------



## bigshot

RobertKC said:


> Sorry, bigshot, I don't know how to answer that.


Thanks, the review told me what I needed to know. It's straightforward Tchaikovsky. "he does not go overboard by stretching the tempo as some conductors do"


----------



## Rogerx

RobertKC said:


> Sorry - I don't understand your point. This thread specifically deals with Blu-ray audio/video recordings, vs. CD and other audio-only formats.


Okay, fair enough .


----------



## bigshot

There are great DVDs too. I'm really enjoying the Berlin Philharmonic Euro Concerts box set. Projected, it doesn't look much different at all from a blu-ray, and the surround sound is great.


----------



## RobertKC

bigshot said:


> There are great DVDs too. I'm really enjoying the Berlin Philharmonic Euro Concerts box set. Projected, it doesn't look much different at all from a blu-ray, and the surround sound is great.


bigshot: Am I correct that this is the DVD box set you're referring to?










Here's the concert list: https://www.berliner-philharmoniker-recordings.com/25-years-europakonzert-concertlist

25 DVDs. 41 hours. A lot of music, and a chance to see approximately 2 dozen European concert venues. Direct from Berliner Philharmoniker Recordings: $99 + $4.51 shipping to USA, and they accept PayPal. I would have preferred Blu-ray, but with my Oppo UDP-205, upscaled DVD can look very good. Seems like a great deal. I just bought it.

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## bigshot

Yes, that is it. Most of the concerts are in 5.1. Only a couple of the earliest ones are stereo. (The concert with Barenboim conducting Mozart from the piano is excellent)


----------



## RobertKC

RobertKC said:


> bigshot: Am I correct that this is the DVD box set you're referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the concert list: https://www.berliner-philharmoniker-recordings.com/25-years-europakonzert-concertlist
> 
> 25 DVDs. 41 hours. A lot of music, and a chance to see approximately 2 dozen European concert venues. Direct from Berliner Philharmoniker Recordings: $99 + $4.51 shipping to USA, and they accept PayPal. I would have preferred Blu-ray, but with my Oppo UDP-205, upscaled DVD can look very good. Seems like a great deal. I just bought it.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation.


I'm about half way through this box set, going in reverse order. Following are my thoughts thus far.

One of the things that I like about this box set is the opportunity to see 25 concert halls, in addition to seeing/hearing 25 concerts.

When I purchased the box set titled "Berliner Philharmoniker 25 years of EUROPAKONZERT" (distributed by Berliner Philharmoniker Recordings), I knew that it contains DVDs, not Blu-ray discs. Nonetheless, I'm disappointed that these aren't Blu-ray discs, and I'm perplexed by the decision to release these recordings on DVD. Why in 2019 would relatively modern recordings be released in a format that has been eclipsed by 2 newer generations of disc technology (i.e., Blu-ray, and Ultra HD Blu-ray)?

My assessment is that the DVD audio/video quality of the latest recordings (e.g., 2014 and 2015) is "very good" when upscaled by my Oppo UDP-205 universal disc player. However, I imagine that the audio/video quality of these modern recordings would be better if delivered on Blu-ray (with DTS-HD Master Audio 5.0), based on my Blu-ray of the 2018 EUROPAKONZERT, and based on my experience with many other Blu-ray classical concert videos.

I spot checked the oldest recording (1991) in "Berliner Philharmoniker 25 years of EUROPAKONZERT", and as expected the audio/video quality is much lower than the newest recordings. I understand that the oldest recordings in this collection might not benefit from delivery on a Blu-ray disc, but it seems to me that the newer recordings would benefit from the Blu-ray format.

IMO the decision to release these recordings on DVD represents a lost opportunity to deliver the best possible quality product - and that's frustrating because I think these concerts deserve the best possible audio/video quality.

The Head of Production for EuroArts has not responded to my email about this.

With that said, this box set is an excellent value. $99US for 25 concerts, i.e., $4 per concert. In contrast, I paid $25 for the Blu-ray for one EUROPAKONZERT (2018). I wonder if the box set of 25 concerts had been released on Blu-ray how much it would have cost. (On one hand, it would probably require fewer than 25 discs. OTOH the cost to produce a Blu-ray might be higher than a DVD - I don't know.)

Bottom line, considering the price, I think this DVD box set is worthwhile.


----------



## bigshot

I seriously doubt a blu-ray of this would have looked all that much better. These DVDs are anamorphic, well authored and have a hefty data rate for a DVD. The overall quality is great. The price would have been over $200 on blu-ray. I never would blind buy something like that.

The one I really like so far is the Mozart concertos.


----------



## RobertKC

I bought the Blu-ray of the 2018 EUROPAKONZERT primarily to compare it with the DVDs of earlier concerts.










The difference in video quality is subtle - but the Blu-ray of the 2018 concert looks slightly better than the DVD of the 2015 concert. I think the DTS HD MA 5.0 audio for the Blu-ray of the 2018 concert is slightly "bright" sounding, compared with other Blu-ray concert videos that I own - nonetheless it sounds very good.

It's clear that the DVD box set of 25 concerts is a far better value compared with buying separate Blu-ray discs for each concert. IMO, the chance to see and hear 25 concerts by the Berliner Philharmoniker in 25 different concert venues makes the DVD collection worthwhile. And, the Dolby Digital 5.1 audio tracks of the more recent concerts on DVD sound very good. (I haven't yet watched/listened to the earlier concerts, other than a brief sampling of the 1991 concert which plainly shows that recording technology has come a long way since 1991.)


----------



## RobertKC

I'm about half way through the following box set, and I'm enjoying watching and listening to the performances.

These recordings of Christian Thielemann leading the Wiener Philharmoniker in 2008 - 2010 performances of all nine Beethoven symphonies are my second Blu-ray box set of Beethoven symphonies. (I also have a Blu-ray box set by Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos (listed in an earlier post), which is also excellent IMO.)

I find the performances to be very enjoyable.

I have only briefly sampled this Blu-ray box set's extensive documentaries, which include lengthy discussions by Thielemann and Joachim Kaiser about each symphony. The production quality of the documentary that I sampled is very high. (I'll leave it to music scholars to debate the content of their discussions, and the quality of Thielemann's performances.)

This Blu-ray's 1080 video and DTS HD MA 5.0 audio of the performances have excellent audio and video quality. (As always, the Blu-ray also includes a stereo audio track.)

One of the things that I enjoy about Blu-ray audio/video recordings is being able to see many different concert halls, and conductors. The Vienna concert hall (Goldener Saal der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde) is beautiful, and I find Thielemann's unique conducting style to be interesting to watch (after a brief period of acclimation on my part).










I like these Blu-ray concert videos - and particularly the box sets - well enough that I've ordered a 3rd Blu-ray box set of Beethoven symphonies by Mariss Jansons and the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra. (It's currently on back-order from amazon.)


----------



## Merl

This is a nice set. Some lovely performances.









For Beethoven symphonies on Blu-Ray the Jordan set takes some beating. Superb accounts of all symphonies, great sound and a thoroughly enjoyable 9th, in particular. I find Thielemann's set ponderous by comparison. Fischer and Fruhbeck de Burgos are preferable to Thielemann, for me, too.


----------



## RobertKC

Merl said:


> This is a nice set. Some lovely performances.
> 
> View attachment 123363
> 
> 
> For Beethoven symphonies on Blu-Ray the Jordan set takes some beating. Superb accounts of all symphonies, great sound and a thoroughly enjoyable 9th, in particular. I find Thielemann's set ponderous by comparison. Fischer and Fruhbeck de Burgos are preferable to Thielemann, for me, too.
> 
> View attachment 123364


Thanks for the recommendations.

Any thoughts on this Blu-ray box set of Beethoven symphonies by Jansons?









I'm not sure that I need 4 Blu-ray box sets of Beethoven symphonies. I already have Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos, and Christian Thielemann. So, should I add the Jordan recordings that you've recommended, and/or Jansons? (I like top-quality surround-sound audio, and top-quality video.)

Switching gears to Mahler. I have Blu-rays of Abbado performances of all symphonies except 8. Any thoughts on this box set by Jarvi vs. the box set you've recommended?


----------



## RobertKC

I found these performances from 2015 and 2016 by Seiji Ozawa leading the Saito Kinen Orchestra to be very enjoyable.

Beethoven

Symphony 2
Symphony 7
Choral Fantasy in C minor (Martha Argerich)










This Blu-ray's 1080 video and DTS HD MA 5.0 audio have excellent audio and video quality. (The Choral Fantasy in C minor has only a stereo track.)

I enjoy watching Ozawa conduct.

The backdrop behind the orchestra IMO is visually uninteresting, and unattractive. I think it looks like unpainted drywall. (It's probably painted "sheetrock white".) This is a quibble, however for me one of the things that _potentially _can be enjoyable about Blu-ray is seeing beautiful concert halls, and IMO this venue is lacking in aesthetic appeal.

Bottom line, I think that this Blu-ray disc is worth owning.


----------



## RobertKC

I enjoyed this Blu-ray of a 2011 performance of Mahler Symphony 2 by Riccardo Chailly leading the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra. This Blu-ray has excellent video quality, and excellent DTS HD MA 5.1 audio, though it seems the percussion instruments are accentuated a bit. If you have a hi-fi system capable of significant dynamics, this recording will show-off its capabilities.










I also enjoy the Blu-ray of the 2003 performance of Mahler Symphony 2 by Claudio Abbado leading the Lucerne Festival Orchestra (referenced in post #15), which is part of a box set of Mahler Symphonies 1 - 7.

I'm glad to own both.


----------



## Rogerx

1.DVD Symphonien Nr. 3 & 9 (Karita Mattila, Violeta Urmana, Thomas Moser, Eike Wilm Schulte, Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado / 2002)
2.DVD Symphonie Nr. 5 inkl. Dokumentation (Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado / 2001)
3.DVD Missa solemnis op. 123 (Camilla Nylund, Birgit Remmert, Christian Elsner, Rene Pape, Chor der Staatsoper Dresden, Staatskapelle Dresden, Fabio Luisi / Konzertmitschnitt aus der Frauenkirche Dresden anlässlich des Wiederaufbaus 2005)
4.DVD Symphonie Nr. 6; Violinkonzert op. 61 (Isabelle Faust, Berliner Philharmoniker, Bernard Haitink / Festspiele Baden-Baden 2015)
5.DVD Fidelio (Jacquelyn Wagner, Norbert Ernst, Wojtek Gierlach, Opernchor St. Gallen, Sinfonieorchester St. Gallen, Otto Tausk / Mitschnitt aus dem Theater St. Gallen 2018)
6.DVD Klavierkonzerte Nr. 4 & 5 (Daniel Barenboim, Staatskapelle Dresden 2007)
7.DVD Streichquartette Nr. 4, 7, 14 (Juilliard String Quartet / 1975)
8. DVD Klaviersonaten Nr. 8 & 14 (Daniel Barenboim 1983 / 1984); Diabelli-Variationen op. 120 (Boris Berezovsky / Klavierfestival Ruhr 2006); Eroica-Variationen op. 35 (Friedrich Gulda / Beethovenfest Bonn 1970); Egmont-Ouvertüre (Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado / 2002); Romanzen Nr. 1 & 2 für Violine & Orchester / Kolja Blacher, Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado / 1996)

I bought this set at JPC, so glad I did, perhaps not the best quality but in perceptive, sublime .


----------



## Merl

RobertKC said:


> Thanks for the recommendations.
> 
> Any thoughts on this Blu-ray box set of Beethoven symphonies by Jansons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that I need 4 Blu-ray box sets of Beethoven symphonies. I already have Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos, and Christian Thielemann. So, should I add the Jordan recordings that you've recommended, and/or Jansons? (I like top-quality surround-sound audio, and top-quality video.)
> 
> Switching gears to Mahler. I have Blu-rays of Abbado performances of all symphonies except 8. Any thoughts on this box set by Jarvi vs. the box set you've recommended?


As far as the Jansons set is concerned, it's a very nice set. Quite graceful yet a tiny bit brisker than traditionally in some symphonies and crisp performances. I've not watched the Blu-Ray but have heard the recordings and they are very good. Jansons is particularly impressive in the 6th and 9th. In fact, the 6th is one of the best I've heard in years. As a personal preference I would recommend the Jordan set above it as I love Jordan's vision of the whole 9. Really depends what you like. Thielemann is rather chaotic with his tempi, Jansons goes for the lyrical beauty and Jordan goes with a brisker, more exciting approach. Lots of merit in both the latter's approaches so it depends how you like your Beethoven.
As for the Jarvi Mahler cycle it's a good set but I wasn't impressed with the 4th, 7th and 8th (I hate Mahler's 8th so it may be good, tbf. It's just not my bag). However other performances are good and I really enjoyed the 9th. Reviews of it are positive so I'd read those and try and sample it before you commit but it certainly sounds good to me (only listened to it once). Again, I have a preference for the RCO cycle as the performances are more consistent but you should try and sample both if possible.

There's a review of the RCO Mahler cycle below.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Apr13/Mahler_sys_RCO12102.htm


----------



## RobertKC

Thanks to a recommendation by Merl, I have enjoyed this Blu-ray box set of 2014 - 2015 performances of Beethoven symphonies by Philippe Jordan conducting the Orchestra and Chorus of the Opera national de Paris. This Blu-ray has excellent video quality, and excellent DTS HD MA 5.1 audio, however the bass singer is localized to the center channel when playing the surround-sound track, and the result is not the most natural presentation. Nonetheless, I'm glad to own this Blu-ray audio/video box set.


----------



## Merl

RobertKC said:


> Thanks to a recommendation by Merl, I have enjoyed this Blu-ray box set of 2014 - 2015 performances of Beethoven symphonies by Philippe Jordan conducting the Orchestra and Chorus of the Opera national de Paris. This Blu-ray has excellent video quality, and excellent DTS HD MA 5.1 audio, however the bass singer is localized to the center channel when playing the surround-sound track, and the result is not the most natural presentation. Nonetheless, I'm glad to own this Blu-ray audio/video box set.


Glad you like it. Sometimes it's hard recommending stuff as you have no idea how others will react. As long as you enjoy it then all is good.


----------



## RobertKC

The latest Blu-ray box set that I've started enjoying:

Schumann: The Complete Symphonies 
Christian Thielemann


----------



## RobertKC

I've been enjoying this Blu-ray box set of 2018 performances of Brahms symphonies by Paavo Järvi conducting the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen.

Excellent audio quality (LPCM stereo, and DTS-HD MA 5.1), and video quality.


----------



## Triplets

Merl said:


> This is a nice set. Some lovely performances.
> 
> View attachment 123363
> 
> 
> For Beethoven symphonies on Blu-Ray the Jordan set takes some beating. Superb accounts of all symphonies, great sound and a thoroughly enjoyable 9th, in particular. I find Thielemann's set ponderous by comparison. Fischer and Fruhbeck de Burgos are preferable to Thielemann, for me, too.
> 
> View attachment 123364


The Concertgebouw set has the advantage of multiple Conductors with one orchestra. Ivan Fischer in the Fourth is very similar to his Budapest recording


----------



## Triplets

RobertKC said:


> The latest Blu-ray box set that I've started enjoying:
> 
> Schumann: The Complete Symphonies
> Christian Thielemann


Do you like it? I think Thielemann is somewhat heavy footed in Schumann


----------



## RobertKC

Triplets said:


> Do you like it? I think Thielemann is somewhat heavy footed in Schumann


I'm not knowledgeable enough to critique Thielemann's performances. I just know that I enjoy these concerts of Schumann symphonies.

The reason I started this thread is that I'm a big fan of Blu-ray discs' high-definition video, and hi-res DTS-HD MA 5.0 (or 5.1) surround-sound audio. It's almost like being there.


----------



## RobertKC

The latest concert on Blu-ray that I've enjoyed:

Johann Sebastian Bach. The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I. BWV 846-893.

Sir András Schiff performance in 2017 at the Royal Albert Hall, London.​









Excellent quality DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio (plus, as is typical of Blu-ray discs, a stereo track), and high-definition video.


----------



## RobertKC

Because all classical concerts have been canceled due to the COVID-19 pandemic, I'm glad to have a growing library of Blu-ray audio/video recordings of classical concerts. With high-definition video, and DTS-HD MA 5.1 surround-sound, IMO modern Blu-ray recordings are the next best thing to being in the concert hall.

Here's a new-to-me box set of two Blu-rays that I enjoyed very much.










Blu-ray Disc #1: The Wiener Philharmoniker led by Christian Thielemann, and featuring Renée Fleming. Großes Festspielhaus, Salzburg, 7-8 August 2011


Lieder, Op. 39: no 4, Befreit by Richard Strauss
Lieder, Op. 48: no 5, Winterliebe by Richard Strauss
Lieder, Op. 29: no 1, Traum durch die Dämmerung by Richard Strauss
Gesänge, Op. 33: no 2, Gesang der Apollopriesterin by Richard Strauss
Arabella, Op. 79: Mein Elemer...Nach dem Matteo by Richard Strauss
Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64 by Richard Strauss

Blu-ray Disc #2: The Staatskapelle Dresden led by Christian Thielemann, and featuring Renée Fleming. Semperoper, Dresden, 1 September 2012


Mörike Lieder: no 12, Verborgenheit by Hugo Wolf
Mörike Lieder: no 6, Er ist's by Hugo Wolf
Mörike Lieder: no 16, Elfenlied by Hugo Wolf
Goethe Lieder: no 29, Anakreons Grab by Hugo Wolf
Goethe Lieder: no 9, Mignon "Kennst du das Land" by Hugo Wolf
Lieder, Op. 39: no 4, Befreit by Richard Strauss
Symphony no 7 in E major, WAB 107 by Anton Bruckner

I listened to the Salzburg concert on my basement system. Front, center, and left speakers are Klipsch RF-7 II. A single rear speaker is a Klipsch RF-7. Subwoofers: SVS SB16-Ultra, and a Klipsch R-115SW. Source: Oppo UDP-205. From among numerous amps, I selected: Scott LK150 for the main L&R speakers, and my Scott 296 for the center and single rear channel.

I listened to the Dresden concert on the system in my TV room. Stereo speakers are Klipsch Palladium P-37F. Center: Klipsch RC-64III. Single rear speaker: RP-502S. Subwoofer: Klipsch P-312W. The source is an Oppo UDP-205. From among numerous amps, I selected: McIntosh MX110Z / McIntosh MC240 for the main L&R speakers, and my Scott 399 for the center and rear channels.

These recordings feature excellent hi-res surround-sound audio, and high-def video. (I think it's interesting that Ms. Fleming's voice is not mixed into the center channel. Nonetheless, the audio quality is excellent.)

IMO, these are wonderful concert recordings. They afford an opportunity to see two beautiful venues, and - of course - the opportunity to see Renée Fleming. I think that this box set represents a great value - i.e., much less expensive than attending two live concerts. (I paid $24.35 US on Amazon.)


----------



## RobertKC

*The Firebird. The Rite of Spring.*

I started this thread to discuss modern Blu-ray recordings of classical concerts (i.e., focusing on orchestral music), however the discussion has broadened to include Blu-ray audio/video recordings of opera and ballet, so I'll share my latest acquisition of two modern ballet performances on Blu-ray.

The following Blu-ray disc includes 2008 performances by Valery Gergiev, featuring the Mariinsky Orchestra and Ballet, in the Ballets Russes' production of:


The Firebird
The Rite of Spring










This Blu-ray features excellent quality 1080 high-definition video, and DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio (plus, of course, a hi-res stereo track).

Because I'm not knowledgeable about ballet, I enjoyed the bonus tracks that include interviews that discuss the research that went into recreating the original ballet choreography for the Rite of Spring. (I'll paraphrase one of the comments in the interview: "… the music and dance called out the primitive in audience members".)

If you want to experience the full dynamic impact of The Rite of Spring, listen to the DTS-HD MA 5.1 surround-sound audio track, employing a surround-sound hi-fi system that features large speakers and subwoofers. (I listened on a system with a 15" powered subwoofer, plus a 16" powered sub, and identical front (L&R), center, and rear speakers that each have two 10" woofers - i.e., a total of eight 10" woofers plus two relatively large subwoofers. I say "relatively large" because some subwoofer aficionados would describe a 16" subwoofer as "mid-size".) The timpani and bass drum that my hi-fi system delivered from this recording were articulate, had natural timber, and - at times - were EXPLOSIVE.

I think that it's interesting that in this performance of The Rite of Spring, the dancers sometimes clapped their hands, stomped their feet, and pounded the floor - which apparently is true to the original performance. (Based on what I understand from the documentary.) Do orchestra-only performances (i.e., no ballet) of The Rite of Spring include these audible elements?

The high-definition video delivers a stunning visual presentation of the dancers, costumes, and scenery.

The Rite of Spring isn't quite my cup of tea, but I'm glad to have this modern audio/video recording of the music and ballet.

I very much enjoyed The Firebird - including the costumes, dancing, and music. Ekaterina Kondaurova looks beautiful dancing the role of the firebird. IMO.


----------



## Triplets

RobertKC said:


> I started this thread to discuss modern Blu-ray recordings of classical concerts (i.e., focusing on orchestral music), however the discussion has broadened to include Blu-ray audio/video recordings of opera and ballet, so I'll share my latest acquisition of two modern ballet performances on Blu-ray.
> 
> The following Blu-ray disc includes 2008 performances by Valery Gergiev, featuring the Mariinsky Orchestra and Ballet, in the Ballets Russes' production of:
> 
> 
> The Firebird
> The Rite of Spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Blu-ray features excellent quality 1080 high-definition video, and DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio (plus, of course, a hi-res stereo track).
> 
> Because I'm not knowledgeable about ballet, I enjoyed the bonus tracks that include interviews that discuss the research that went into recreating the original ballet choreography for the Rite of Spring. (I'll paraphrase one of the comments in the interview: "… the music and dance called out the primitive in audience members".)
> 
> If you want to experience the full dynamic impact of The Rite of Spring, listen to the DTS-HD MA 5.1 surround-sound audio track, employing a surround-sound hi-fi system that features large speakers and subwoofers. (I listened on a system with a 15" powered subwoofer, plus a 16" powered sub, and identical front (L&R), center, and rear speakers that each have two 10" woofers - i.e., a total of eight 10" woofers plus two relatively large subwoofers. I say "relatively large" because some subwoofer aficionados would describe a 16" subwoofer as "mid-size".) The timpani and bass drum that my hi-fi system delivered from this recording were articulate, had natural timber, and - at times - were EXPLOSIVE.
> 
> I think that it's interesting that in this performance of The Rite of Spring, the dancers sometimes clapped their hands, stomped their feet, and pounded the floor - which apparently is true to the original performance. (Based on what I understand from the documentary.) Do orchestra-only performances (i.e., no ballet) of The Rite of Spring include these audible elements?
> 
> The high-definition video delivers a stunning visual presentation of the dancers, costumes, and scenery.
> 
> The Rite of Spring isn't quite my cup of tea, but I'm glad to have this modern audio/video recording of the music and ballet.
> 
> I very much enjoyed The Firebird - including the costumes, dancing, and music. Ekaterina Kondaurova looks beautiful dancing the role of the firebird. IMO.


I don't have a Surround Sound Rite, but I saw Gergiev do the Rite with the Kirov in the late nineties. I believe the Maryinski is the same Orchestra, renamed. I thought he was a bit contrived and gimmicky, but it would fill a gap....


----------



## Triplets

RobertKC said:


> I've been enjoying this Blu-ray box set of 2018 performances of Brahms symphonies by Paavo Järvi conducting the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen.
> 
> Excellent audio quality (LPCM stereo, and DTS-HD MA 5.1), and video quality.


I have been enjoying this one immensely.


----------



## RobertKC

Triplets said:


> I don't have a Surround Sound Rite, but I saw Gergiev do the Rite with the Kirov in the late nineties. I believe the Maryinski is the same Orchestra, renamed. I thought he was a bit contrived and gimmicky, but it would fill a gap....


Here is an excerpt from this performance of The Firebird. It really is stunning on Blu-ray.


----------



## RobertKC

I've very much enjoyed this Blu-ray of a 2018 performance of La Bayadère:










Excellent 1080 high-definition video, excellent DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio, and beautiful performance.


----------



## RobertKC

I enjoyed this concert yesterday, via Blu-ray.

Franz Welser-Möst leading the Cleveland Orchestra in a 2014 concert of works by Brahms:


Academic Festival Overture
Violin Concerto, featuring Julia Fischer / violin
Symphony # 4










Excellent quality DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio (plus, as is typical of Blu-ray discs, a stereo track). Fischer's violin was mixed mostly into the center channel, which I was able to adjust to what I felt was a natural blend with the orchestra.

Excellent high-definition video.


----------



## RobertKC

Here's the latest concert that I enjoyed via Blu-ray: Riccardo Chailly leading the Leipzig Gewandhausorchester in 2012 and 2014 performances that feature Nikolaj Znaider on violin:


Beethoven Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D major
Bach Partita No. 1 in B Minor
Mendelssohn Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in E Minor
Bach Partita No. 2 in D Minor










Excellent DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio. Znaider's violin was blended mostly into the front L&R speakers vs. the center channel, nonetheless the sound quality is excellent.

Excellent high-definition video.

Very enjoyable IMO.


----------



## RobertKC

Here's the latest concert that I enjoyed via Blu-ray: Daniel Barenboim leading the Orchestra E Coro Del Teatro Alla Scala in a 2012 performance of Verdi's Requiem, featuring:


Soprano: Anja Harteros
Mezzo-soprano: Elīna Garanča
Tenor: Jonas Kaufmann
Bass: René Pape 










The DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio quality is excellent. (As is generally the case with Blu-ray discs, an LPCM 24-bit stereo audio track is also available.) The dynamic range of this recording is significant, and IME the volume level must be carefully set so that the soft passages can be heard, but the loudest passages aren't too loud. This recording requires "big boy" speakers and subwoofers(s) to recreate the frequency range and dynamic range of the performance. (There are some mighty "whacks" of the bass drum.)

Excellent hi-def video.

IMO this is a very enjoyable recording.

I'm thinking about buying another Blu-ray recording of Verdi's Requiem: Mariss Jansons leading the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Choir.

These Blu-ray audio/video concert recordings give me something to look forward to while being sequestered due to the pandemic.


----------



## RobertKC

I've recently listened-to/watched two different Blu-ray recordings of Brahms Ein Deutsches Requiem.

My favorite is Franz Welser-Möst leading the Cleveland Orchestra in a 2016 performance at the Stiftsbasilika St. Florian in Austria. IMO this is an excellent example of what Blu-ray can offer - i.e., outstanding audio and video quality. Beautiful venue. I loved the performance.










I also have a performance by Christian Thielemann leading the Müncher Philharmoniker in a 2007 performance at the Philharmonie im Gasteig, Munich. Unfortunately, IMO this recording has very unattractive lighting (bluish) and cinematography, and I much prefer the recording referenced above with Franz Welser-Möst as conductor.


----------



## Merl

RobertKC said:


> I've recently listened-to/watched two different Blu-ray recordings of Brahms Ein Deutsches Requiem.
> 
> My favorite is Franz Welser-Möst leading the Cleveland Orchestra in a 2016 performance at the Stiftsbasilika St. Florian in Austria. IMO this is an excellent example of what Blu-ray can offer - i.e., outstanding audio and video quality. Beautiful venue. I loved the performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a performance by Christian Thielemann leading the Müncher Philharmoniker in a 2007 performance at the Philharmonie im Gasteig, Munich. Unfortunately, IMO this recording has very unattractive lighting (bluish) and cinematography, and I much prefer the recording referenced above with Franz Welser-Möst as conductor.


Jeez, who cut Thielemann's hair? His mother? :lol:


----------



## RobertKC

Here's the latest concert that I enjoyed via Blu-ray audio/video: Mariss Jansons leading the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus in a 2017 performance of the Requiem in D minor, K. 626 by Mozart. Venue: Herkulessaal der Residenz, Munich. 









Singers:


Genia Kühmeier / soprano
Elisabeth Kulman / mezzo-soprano
Mark Padmore / tenor
Adam Plachetka / bass-baritone

Excellent DTS-HD MA 5.0 hi-res surround-sound audio, and 1080p high-def video.

Given that all live performances are cancelled (and will be for the foreseeable future) due to COVID-19, I'm very much enjoying Blu-ray concert recordings.

Two quibbles about this audio/video recording are the "industrial grey" wall behind the singers, and apparently the AC wasn't working well - Jansons was sweating towards the end of the concert. Nonetheless, an enjoyable performance.

For hi-fi geeks (like me), I'll share the following. I listened to this recording on my basement hi-fi system. An Oppo UDP-205 plays the Blu-ray disc, and provides analog audio outputs. From numerous amps available in this system, I chose my vintage (approx. 1960) Altec 353A integrated tube amp to drive Klipsch RF-7II for the main L&R speakers, and my single-ended-pentode Inspire "Fire Bottle" tube amp to drive a Klipsch RF-7II for the center channel, and a single Klipsch RF-7 for the rear channel. Both amps run variants of 6L6GC output tubes. (Fun fact: I'm currently running Russian military surplus 6П3С-E tubes in the Altec.) Two subwoofers are connected to the Oppo universal player: SVS SB16-Ultra, Klipsch R-115SW. This configuration delivers the natural timbre of orchestral instruments (because of the tube amps), and the power of large-scale orchestral music. (These four tower speakers plus two subwoofers collectively provide plenty of "acoustical power" in this average size listening room. (I sit approximately 10 feet from the speakers.) Collectively, they total four 1 ¾" titanium compression drivers mated to Tractrix horns, eight 10" woofers, one 15" powered subwoofer, and one 16" powered subwoofer. No problem with dynamic range, or frequency range.)

This Blu-ray recording is very enjoyable, and IMO the next best thing to being in the symphony hall.

Next up: A Blu-ray of Beethoven's Mass in C Major …


----------



## RobertKC

Here's the latest concert that I enjoyed via Blu-ray audio/video: Mariss Jansons leading the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Bavarian Radio Chorus in 2018 performances of:


Igor Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 Movements
Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E Major, WoO 1, S49
Ludwig van Beethoven: Mass in C Major, Op. 86











Venue: Philharmonie im Gasteig, Munich.

Soloists:


Martin Angerer, trumpet
Genia Kühmeier, soprano
Gerhild Romberger, mezzo-soprano
Maximilian Schmitt, tenor
Luca Pisaroni, bass-baritone

Excellent DTS-HD MA 5.0 audio, and 1080 high-def video.

Very enjoyable.


----------



## cmmtac

I enjoyed the Jansons 5 very much, the 6 not at all, tempo very fast . 

My references for the 6 are Furtwangler and Klemperer (the 1970 version) -cd only.


----------



## Rogerx

cmmtac said:


> I enjoyed the Jansons 5 very much, the 6 not at all, tempo very fast .
> 
> My references for the 6 are Furtwangler and Klemperer (the 1970 version) -cd only.


Good tip, alas this is a Blu-ray Videos of Classical Concerts thread .


----------



## RobertKC

Here's the latest concert that I enjoyed via Blu-ray: Neeme Järvi leading the Luzerner Sinfonieorchester in a 2011 performance of:


*Antonín Dvořák* Scherzo capriccioso in D flat major, op. 66
*Rodion Shchedrin* "Romantic Offering" Double Concerto for piano, violoncello und orchestra (World premier)
*César Franck* Sonata in A major for violoncello and piano 
*Dmitri Shostakovich* Symphony No. 9 in E flat major, op. 70


This recording features:


Martha Argerich / piano
Mischa Maisky / cello











The DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio quality is excellent. (As is generally the case with Blu-ray discs, an LPCM stereo audio track is also available.)

Excellent hi-definition video.

IMO this is a very enjoyable recording.


----------



## RobertKC

I very much enjoy this Blu-ray of Anna Netrebko and Dmitri Hvorostovsky, "Live From Red Square Moscow", with the State Academic Symphony Orchestra, and Academic Grand Choir, conducted by Constantine Orbelian.










PYOTR ILYICH TCHAIKOVSKY
EUGENE ONEGIN, OP.24, TH.5: ACT 3: POLONAISE​
GIUSEPPE VERDI 
LA FORZA DEL DESTINO: OVERTURE (SINFONIA)
VESPRI SICILIANI: ACT 5: "MERCÈ, DILETTE AMICHE" (Anna Netrebko)
DON CARLO: ACT 4: "O CARLO, ASCOLTA ... IO MORRÒ, MA LIETO IN CORE" (Dmitri Hvorostovsky)
IL TROVATORE: ACT 2: "VEDI! LE FOSCHE NOTTURNE SPOGLIE" (ANVIL CHORUS)
IL TROVATORE: ACT 1: "TACEA LA NOTTE PLACIDA" -"DI TALE AMOR" (Anna Netrebko)
IL TROVATORE: ACT 2: "TUTTO È DESERTO" - "IL BALEN DEL SUO SORRISO" (Dmitri Hvorostovsky)
IL TROVATORE: ACT 4: "UDISTE? COME ALBEGGI ... MIRA, DI ACERBE LAGRIME" (Anna Netrebko, Dmitri Hvorostovsky)​
GIACOMO PUCCINI 
TOSCA: ACT 1: "TRE SBIRRI, UNA CARROZZA ... VA', TOSCA!" (Dmitri Hvorostovsky)​
UMBERTO GIORDANO
ANDREA CHÉNIER: ACT 3: LA MAMMA MORTA (Anna Netrebko)​
GIUSEPPE VERDI 
NABUCCO: ACT 3: VA, PENSIERO
RIGOLETTO: ACT 2: "CORTIGIANI, VIL RAZZA DANNATA" (Dmitri Hvorostovsky)​
PYOTR ILYICH TCHAIKOVSKY
EUGENE ONEGIN, OP.24, TH.5: ACT 1: UZH KAK PO MOSTU, MOSTOCHKU (PEASANTS)
EUGENE ONEGIN: ACT 3: POLONAISE
EUGENE ONEGIN: ACT 3: O! KAK MNYE TYAZHELO! (Anna Netrebko, Dmitri Hvorostovsky)​
EMMERICH KÁLMÁN 
DIE CSÁRDÁSFÜRSTIN: KHEI-IA! KHEI-IA! TAM, V GORAKH (Anna Netrebko)​
FLORIAN HERMANN
OCHI CHYORNYE (DARK EYES) (Dmitri Hvorostovsky)​
VASILIJ SOLOVJOV-SEDOJ
PODMOSKOVNYE VECHERA (MOSCOW NIGHTS) (Anna Netrebko, Dmitri Hvorostovsky)​
This recording is of a live concert in a huge outdoor space, and therefore a sound-reinforcement system (i.e., large loudspeakers) had to be used. As a result, the sound quality at the live event would not have been as good as a classical concert in a world-class purpose-built symphony hall with 100% natural sound (i.e., no use of a sound reinforcement system).

Therefore, I think that the viewer/listener of the Blu-ray needs to have reasonable expectations of the recording's audio quality.

IMO, the Blu-ray's DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio is reasonably good considering the nature of the outdoor concert - i.e., certainly good enough to enjoy, but not the best audio quality that would be possible for music recorded under ideal performance/recording circumstances.

This Blu-ray features beautiful high-definition video of Red Square. This is one of the things that I like about Blu-ray audio/video recordings - i.e., high-definition video enables me to see places around the world that I otherwise would never have seen. One quibble: During the first half of the concert the late afternoon sun IMO resulted in harsh lighting, and appeared to cause discomfort for some musicians (i.e., looking into the sun). After the sun dipped below the horizon, the videography is beautiful.

During the pandemic sequestration, I hope that some classical music lovers may have their spirits lifted by seeing Anna and Hvorostovsky perform, and seeing people in the audience enjoying this wonderful concert on a beautiful June evening in 2013.

This video is poignant, because we see Hvorostovsky a few years before he died, looking strong, vigorous, and joyful. Reportedly, as of October 2020, Anna was recovering from COVID-19, and hopefully she will be able to perform again soon.

This concert involved wonderful chemistry between Anna and Hvorostovsky, and IMO this is a very enjoyable Blu-ray recording.


----------



## RobertKC

*Bach: Brandenburg Concertos 1-6*

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos 1-6.

Claudio Abbado conducting the Orchestra Mozart.

This Blu-ray of a 2007 performance features very good quality 5.1 surround-sound audio, and very good quality high-def video.


----------



## RobertKC

The latest concert series on Blu-ray that I'm VERY MUCH enjoying: Bruckner Symphonies 1-9.









Christian Thielemann conducting the Staatskapelle Dresden in 2012 - 2019 performances at several different venues.

Excellent quality DTS-HD MA 5.0/5.1 audio. (5.0 vs. 5.1 varies by symphony.) Additionally, as is typical of Blu-ray discs, a hi-res stereo track is available. (Due to the summer heat, I've had to lower my standards and listen via solid-state amps. This winter I'll listen to this series via my beloved tube amps - as it should be …)

Excellent high-definition video enables me to see concert halls that I otherwise would have never seen.

I'm very glad to own this box set.


----------



## RobertKC

The latest Blu-ray box set that I've purchased is Riccardo Chailly conducting the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra in 2011-2015 performances of Mahler Symphonies 1-2, and 4-9. (Before this box set became available, I had purchased the single Blu-ray of Chailly's performance of Mahler 2.)

These recordings feature outstanding high-definition video quality, and outstanding DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio. I very much enjoy the performances.


----------



## jegreenwood

Got this a few days ago. The first ballet in the set, _Giselle_ was excellent.


----------



## RobertKC

jegreenwood said:


> View attachment 160765
> 
> 
> Got this a few days ago. The first ballet in the set, _Giselle_ was excellent.


Thanks for the recommendation. I just bought this box set on amazon.

I found the following information about this this box set on-line:


15 Blu-ray Discs
Length:1737 Minutes (29 hours)
Video Resolution/Codec:1080i AVC/MPEG-4
Audio format:
 * PCM 2.0, 5.1 (The Sleeping Beauty, Swan Lake, Sylvia) 
* LPCM 2.0, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 (all except The Sleeping Beauty, Swan Lake, Sylvia)]​
Content:


GISELLE (2013)
LA BAYADÈRE (2009)
DON QUIXOTE (2013)
THE SLEEPING BEAUTY (2006)
THE NUTCRACKER (2009)
SWAN LAKE (2009)
SYLVIA (2005)
LA FILLE MAL GARDÉE (2015)
RHAPSODY (2015)
THE TWO PIGEONS (2015)
ASHTON CELEBRATION (2013)
ROMEO & JULIET (2012)
MAYERLING (2009)
ALICE'S ADVENTURES IN WONDERLAND (2011)
THE WINTER'S TALE (2014)
MCGREGOR TRIPLE BILL: CHROMA | INFRA | LIMEN (2008)


----------



## RobertKC

The latest Blu-ray box set that I've purchased is Franz Welser-Möst conducting the Cleveland Orchestra in 2014-2015 performances of compositions by Brahms:


Academic Festival Overture Op. 80
Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77 - Julia Fischer (violin)
Symphonies Nos. 1-4
Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'
Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15 - Yefim Bronfman (piano)
Tragic Overture, Op. 81
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83 - Yefim Bronfman (piano)











Venues include:


Royal Albert Hall, London
Musikverein, Vienna
Severance Hall, Cleveland
These recordings feature DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio that ranges IMO from very-good to excellent quality, with some variance by venue.

IMO the video quality is overall very good. However, for my taste, the lighting ranges from somewhat too bright, to much too bright, depending on the venue and performance date.

Overall, I enjoy this Blu-ray box set, and I'm glad I own it.

I'm glad to have classical concert Blu-rays during COVID-19 sequestration.


----------



## Rogerx

Blue ray .
including 26 min interview "Abbado on Beethoven"

BD Picture: Full HD - 16:9

BD Sound: PCM Stereo, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1

Language/subtitles: E / D / F/ I / S

Region code: All (A1/B2/C3)



Both exceptional good.

Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

Collegium 1704
Václav Luks


----------



## RobertKC

*Beethoven - The Complete String Quartets (including Große Fuge)*

The latest Blu-ray box set that I've been enjoying is: "Beethoven - The Complete String Quartets" (including Große Fuge).










Belcea Quartet

Corina Belcea, violin
Axel Schacher, violin
Krzystof Chorzelski, viola
Antoine Lederlin, cello​
2012 performances at the Wiener Konzerthaus' Mozartsaal.

Includes 47-minute bonus documentary.

4 Blu-ray discs.

Excellent DTS-HD Master Audio 5.0 quality. I mostly listened via the 4.1 configuration in my living room. Stereo speakers are Snell Type CV. Center: Klipsch RC-64III. Single rear: RP-502S. Subwoofer: Klipsch P-312W. The source component is an Oppo BDP-105. I often used the following complement of amps (I have several amps to choose from): A pair of McIntosh MC30s (late 1950s era) for the main L&R speakers, and a Scott 296 (early 1960s era) for the center and single rear speaker.

The video quality is excellent. One quibble is that IMO the wall behind the performers is ugly/industrial-looking. I wish that the producers had invested in some painted panels/backdrops and/or flowers to improve the aesthetics. The good news is that Corina Belcea looks lovely.

I'm very much enjoying this Blu-ray audio/video box set.


----------



## RobertKC

The latest Blu-ray that I'm enjoying is: "Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber: Missa Salisburgensis, and Sacred Works by Claudio Monteverdi".

Václav Luks conducting the Collegium Vocale 1704 & Collegium 1704.










This is an excellent example of why I love Blu-ray. The videography (e.g., lighting, camera work) is excellent, and the Blu-ray's video quality is outstanding. This enables me to see the beautiful Cathedral in Salzburg, which I otherwise would have never seen.

The DTS-HD 5.1 audio quality is excellent.

This Blu-ray features 2016 performances of:


Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Monteverdi: Beatus vir (from Selva Morale e Spirituali)
Monteverdi: Dixit Dominus II
Monteverdi: Gloria a 7, SV 258
Monteverdi: Laudate pueri Primo
Monteverdi: Sancta Maria succere miseris

I particularly enjoyed Biber's Missa Salisburgensis. The opening of the performance is dramatic, with lightning flashes seen through the cathedral's windows.


----------



## RobertKC

The latest Blu-ray that I'm enjoying is: "Vespro Della Beata Vergine" composed by Claudio Monteverdi.










This Blu-ray hi-res-audio/hi-def-video disc features Sir John Eliot Gardiner conducting The Monteverdi Choir and The English Baroque Soloists in March 2014.

This is another excellent example of why I love Blu-ray. The videography (e.g., lighting, camera work) is overall excellent (except that occasionally the lighting on Gardiner is IMO too bright). Overall, the Blu-ray's video quality is outstanding. This enables me to see the beautiful Chapelle Royale Du Chateau de Versailles, which I otherwise would have never seen.

The Blu-ray disc includes the following audio tracks:


Dolby DTS-HD MA 5.1, plus 
Dolby DTS-HD MA 2.0, plus 
Dolby DTS-HD MA binaural audio track (presumably for use with headphones). 

I listened to this Blu-ray via several multi-channel hi-fi systems that employ vintage tube amps, but mostly via the following configuration. The source component was an Oppo BDP-105 universal player. A pair of mid-1950's era Pilot HF-56 mono tube receivers (I alternated with a pair of McIntosh MC30 amps) drove the Snell Type CV main L&R speakers, and an early 1960's era stereo Scott 296 integrated tube amp drove the Klipsch RC-64III center channel speaker and the single Klipsch RP-502S rear speaker. Subwoofer: Klipsch P-312W.

The DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio track (which I listened to) delivers excellent audio quality.

I'm glad to own this Blu-ray, because it reproduces a beautiful live classical music performance, via hi-res multi-channel audio and hi-def video. IME/IMO, Blu-ray provides the next-best-thing to attending the live performance.


----------



## RobertKC

After waiting several months for the delayed delivery of the following Blu-ray of Bach’s Brandenburg Concertos by Collegium 1704 on the Accentus Music label, I am disappointed. 










IMO, the video quality of this Blu-ray disc is substandard, because of harshly bright lighting. 

IME, live classical concerts have subdued, pleasant lighting – a real-world standard that this recording fails to meet. (In my local symphony hall, the lights are lowered before the music starts.)

IMO, this video is unpleasant to watch due to the overly-bright lighting. This is unfortunate, because IME Blu-ray audio/video classical recordings _can be_ wonderful – both in terms of high-definition video and hi-res surround-sound audio quality. (See my previous positive comments (post #84) about Luks’ Blu-ray recording of Biber’s “Missa Salisburgensis”.)


----------

